
Linear Programming in Python with CVXOPT - tastalian
https://scaron.info/blog/linear-programming-in-python-with-cvxopt.html
======
mlubin
If you're interested in model generation time, have a look at JuMP
([https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl](https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl)).
More discussions on the speed of modeling languages at
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.1431](http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.1431) and
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.01982](http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.01982)

------
santaclaus
Interesting -- any idea how the performance compares to Ipopt or Gurobi?

